
Setting a maximum wage for CEOs would be good for everyone - whack
https://aeon.co/ideas/setting-a-maximum-wage-for-ceos-would-be-good-for-everyone
======
rogerkirkness
Something I don't understand about fancy CEOs: why would you want a big salary
that gets aggressively taxed? Past a certain level, $1 salary and stock
options seems to make way more sense.

